# Crestliner Recall



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

FYI for any Crestliner boat owner.

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/board/f ... =8&start=1

http://www.ofncommunity.com/forums/inde ... opic=35773


----------

